# Computer help



## Old Iron (Apr 23, 2012)

I just installed wireless in my shop and the problem is this laptop saids its is connected but won't open internet explorer.  

it is connecting at twice as fast  has my other wireless connection. Which I'm using now.

I converted my desk top computer to wireless and it works on either connection. I tryed one of my other laptops and it worked on both.

I've done everything I can think of so any help would be good.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 23, 2012)

shawn

I'm running XP on all my machines only have windows on one and it works ok. 

The wirless radio is on and it will connect to the wireless in the house. Its just kind of slow through these steel walls.

Thats what I don't understand why one and not the other.

Thanks for the help.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 26, 2012)

Sometimes running the Network Setup Wizard will straighten out problems.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks 42 but I tried that also no luck.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 26, 2012)

Open a command window and run this:

ipconfig /all

and note the IP address and gateway address, as well as the DNS IP addresses. Make sure the IP is in the same subnet as the computers that are working, and the gateway and DNS addresses are the same as the other machines. If all is well there, try to ping a website, like google, this way.

At the command prompt, type: ping www.google.com

See if it returns the pings, or times out. That will verify the Internet connection.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll try that as soon as I get back ftom the machine run. To much going on now.

Paul


----------



## HSS (Apr 27, 2012)

I had the same problem with my laptop. When I carried it to the office, it wouldn't connect to the wireless router there. My son said that it had another wireless program on the laptop (dell) that took over the function of connecting to internet. He enabled it to my router and it connects now, but I have to be sure I'm using the dell configuration to hookup. 

Patrick


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 27, 2012)

Patrick Mine is a Dell also I'll look at that again.

Paul


----------



## HSS (Apr 27, 2012)

My son did show me that the icon for the Dell wireless adpt was in the corner next to the clock. Other than that, I haven't a clue. I used to keep up with all of this puter chit but it's gotten over my head now. You ever get down to the beaches?

Patrick


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 27, 2012)

Last time i was at the beach was after Ivan I was working at pensacola beach that place was a mess.

Paul


----------



## HSS (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, I remember Ivan. I was at Ft. Rucker during Camille, in 69. Got quite a bit of wind from that one.

Pat


----------



## Splat (Apr 29, 2012)

Check your Dell adapter's s/w because it's controlling the wifi adapter. Check its settings for IP, DNS, and gateway.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks for all the replys and help. The way I fixed it was to unstall the Dell adapter and just install the drivers. Working great now.

Thanks
Paul


----------

